# some cool flies



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

here are a few flies that I found that I think are cool.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

here is another.



twitch-twitch-reel said:


> here are a few flies that I found that I think are cool.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Some of those shrimp are pretty cool. I have watched your youtube video and that one is cool as well, but I don't think I would have enough patience or even know-how to do that one just yet. I can't help but think these shrimp patterns could be deadly, especially with a little scent spray on them.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

was the video easy to follow? I tried to keep the camera angle simple. it is hard to tie with a cammera between you and the fly.

I really enjoy tying flies. it is a nice way to unwind from work.

Do you tie your own flies?



Stuart said:


> Some of those shrimp are pretty cool. I have watched your youtube video and that one is cool as well, but I don't think I would have enough patience or even know-how to do that one just yet. I can't help but think these shrimp patterns could be deadly, especially with a little scent spray on them.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

this is my next project.



twitch-twitch-reel said:


> was the video easy to follow? I tried to keep the camera angle simple. it is hard to tie with a cammera between you and the fly.
> 
> I really enjoy tying flies. it is a nice way to unwind from work.
> 
> Do you tie your own flies?


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

The epoxy shrimp looks awsome last year I was watching reds rooting up the water and found they were eating these tiny white shrimp, I think a weed guard would help out. lets see that fly when your finished with it. I have not had much time at the table this year but winter approaches and I will be sitting in front of the tyers table again.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

I think you are right. a small weed guard would be nice. I think a little larger version of that same shrimp would be killer. I seem to catch a lot of small fish when I use really small shrimp flies. But, to be honest.... I am stoked to be catching at all!



cheetah said:


> The epoxy shrimp looks awsome last year I was watching reds rooting up the water and found they were eating these tiny white shrimp, I think a weed guard would help out. lets see that fly when your finished with it. I have not had much time at the table this year but winter approaches and I will be sitting in front of the tyers table again.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Without a wing on the fly, I would definatly add some form of weed guard. If you tied it in a larger size, maybe a size 4 long or 2 standard, you might be able to incorporate a small glass rattle to the shank and then epoxy over. I can attest that a little noise can really turn those reds heads and get them looking around - which is sometimes crucial when they have their heads in the grass and are oblivious to flies being quietly dragged above them..... Just an idea.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

well, I tried to build this fly lastnight. Close but not there yet. I need to pick up some different epoxy. the stuff I am using is really thick. I also need a rotery vice. that is a just about must for this job.

one thing I did notice is, how heavy the fly is. I am going to need to scale back down if I am going to be able to cast it.

I'll keep you posted....



flatscat1 said:


> Without a wing on the fly, I would definatly add some form of weed guard. If you tied it in a larger size, maybe a size 4 long or 2 standard, you might be able to incorporate a small glass rattle to the shank and then epoxy over. I can attest that a little noise can really turn those reds heads and get them looking around - which is sometimes crucial when they have their heads in the grass and are oblivious to flies being quietly dragged above them..... Just an idea.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

good job on the fly tying, have not had a chance to use my new ones yet, i am ready.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

How did your fund raiser go? get your rod?



surfsideperson said:


> good job on the fly tying, have not had a chance to use my new ones yet, i am ready.


----------

